# Spinach Artichoke Dip



## Anne (Sep 21, 2006)

*This recipe originally came from a restaurant in Texas. I tweeked it just a little to satisfy my own tastes. It's incredibly delicious. Serve with tortilla chips, nachos or torn pieces of crusty bread. This one always disappears before the party is over.*

*Serves 12*

*2 cloves garlic, minced fine*
*2 tablespoons onion, minced*
*1/4 cup butter*
*1/4 cup all-purpose flour*
*2 cups heavy cream*
*1/4 cup chicken broth*
*2/3 cup freshly grated Pecorino Romano cheese*
*2 teaspoons freshly squeezed lemon juice*
*1/2 teaspoon Tabasco sauce or part of a 7 oz. can chopped chilis (El Paso brand or other brand) to taste*
*1/2 teaspoon salt*
*1/4 cup sour cream*
*2 10-oz. boxes frozen chopped spinach, thawed and squeezed almost dry*
*1 12-oz. jar artichokes, drained and chopped coarsely*
*1/2 cup shredded Cheddar cheese (mild or sharp)*
*3 slices bacon, fried crisp (optional)*
*2 fresh tomatoes (optional)*
*4 oz. grated Monterey Jack cheese (optional)*

*In a large saucepan, over medium heat, saute garlic and onion until golden, about 3 - 5 minutes. Stir in flour, and cook for 1 minute. Slowly stir in cream and broth, and continue cooking until boiling. Add Pecorino Romano cheese, lemon juice, Tabasco sauce or chilis and salt; stir until cheese has melted and mixture is well-blended. Remove from heat, and allow to cool for 5 minutes. **Stir sour cream into mixture; then fold in spinach and artichokes.*

*Fold mixture into microwave-safe serving dish, or into several serving dishes; sprinkle Cheddar cheese over the top. NOTE: If making ahead,*
*stop and refrigerate at this point. If refrigerating, bring dip back to room temperature.*

*Microwave dip on 50% power just until cheese has melted.*

*If desired, garnish with crumbled bacon, chopped tomatoes and Monterey Jack cheese*


----------



## kadesma (Sep 21, 2006)

_This one has been copied..Wow it looks so much better than the old one we use to use..My family is going to love this...Thanks Anne.._

_kadesma _


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 21, 2006)

The Spinach Artichoke Dip sounds delicious and I will print it out for my new receipe book.

Have a great day.

Jill and Jolie


----------



## mish (Sep 21, 2006)

Anne, this is one of the bestest recipes I've seen/tried. I'm tempted (w/o the bacon, for me), to dilute it a bit and use it as a pasta sauce. Thank you for the recipe and inspiration.


----------



## jkath (Sep 21, 2006)

Anne, that sounds lovely!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 21, 2006)

OH MY

That is a keeper!


----------



## Anne (Sep 24, 2006)

*Thanks, friends.   I hope you enjoy it.    *


----------

